# Fahrrad mit Akkuschrauber-Antrieb



## BHV-BIKER (16. April 2006)

ich hätte da folgende idee:
Man nehme einen Akkuschrauber, entnehme den motor und das getriebe plus elektronik (geschwingigkeitsregler/ein-aus schalter) und schraube dies an den Rahmen eines fahrrads (am besten dirt oder streetbike für herren). Dann verbindet man wieder den motor mit den getriebe aber diesmal über einander, damit das nicht so bereit ist und das getriebe mit dem kleinsten Kettenblatt (vorne) über eine fahrradkette verbinden (das kleinste Kettenblatt benutzt man sowieso nie und der motor muss dann nicht mehr soviel leisten, weil er dann ein hohes drehmoment hat). geschwingigkeitsregler/ein-aus schalter mit einer kabelverlängerung an den lenker des fahrrads schrauben, akku rein und schon kann man gas geben!  

(Bei dieser variante muss man aber immer, wenn der motor aktiv ist die füße von den pedalen nehmen, weil man ja bestimmt nicht so schnell mittretten kann, wie der motor mit getriebe!  
und man muss wenn der motor nicht aktiv ist noch stärker treten, weil man den motor mit antreibt (kein freilauf)
Ich hätte dazu aber auch eine idee!:
man könnte ja irgendwie einen freilauf für die kurbelarme/kettenblätter bauen.
(ich gehe jetzt von 2 kettenblättern aus, weil's einfacher ist obwohl standard-räder 3 stück haben.: am kleinsten kettenblatt, da wo der motor mit getriebe dranhängt ist ein freilauf zum 2ten kettenblatt angebracht, dass sich nur in eine richtung mitdreht undzwar in die, wo der motor delbst den antrieb liefert. wenn der motor stehen bleibt ist der freilauf da und man muß nicht mehr extra für den motor kraft verschwenden: genauso die beiden kettenblätter mit der kurbel mit einem freilauf versehen, (weil man mit dem motor nicht so schnell mittretten kann)

PS: Wenn jemand großes Interesse hat, kann ich eine Skizze online stellen!


----------



## HB76 (16. April 2006)

schon mal in nen akkuschrauber reingeschaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (16. April 2006)

BHV-BIKER schrieb:
			
		

> ... das getriebe mit dem kleinsten Kettenblatt (vorne) über eine fahrradkette verbinden (das kleinste Kettenblatt benutzt man sowieso nie und der motor muss dann nicht mehr soviel leisten, weil er dann ein hohes drehmoment hat).....



Achtung Denkfehler ! Wenn du den Motor ans kleinste Kettenblatt hängst muss er viel mehr Drehmoment leisten als z.B. am grössten (kleinerer Hebel). Die eigentliche Fahrradkette dann aufs kleinste Blatt  und das grösste Ritzel, auch wenn ich rein gefühlsmässig sagen würde daß du selbst dann nicht vom Fleck kommst  

Wenn du dein Radl mit nem Hilfsmotor ausrüsten möchtest bau dir nen Saxonettemotor ran, oder google mal nach "Gruber-Antrieb". Oder kauf dir ein Mofa  

MfG


----------



## BHV-BIKER (16. April 2006)

HB76 schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal in nen akkuschrauber reingeschaut??



Japp, besteht aus: An/Ausschalter, Motor, Getriebe (bei mir mir 2 Gängen) und Bohrfutter ist aber für diesen Zweck wenig von Interesse.

wieso?


----------



## HB76 (16. April 2006)

meinst das dieses winzige getriebe sowas aushalten tut?


----------



## BHV-BIKER (16. April 2006)

@ HB76

Bin ich mir sehr sicher!
Ich hab schon so einige Versuche mit nem Akkuschrauber gemacht und ich muss sagen: Respekt   vor den Teilen! Und außerdem, du hast bestimmt auch mal versucht irgendwo ne Schraube rein zu fummeln z.B. sehr dichtes Holz nich diese spannplatten, sondern richtig massives Holz, und so fix und problemlos, wie die Dinger die Schrauben reinbekommen is das schon bemerkenswert.
Na gut man muss das Getriebe erst mal so einstellen, das es nicht mehr durchdrehen kann (ist so#n knacken, wenn sich das Teil dann nicht mehr dreht) aber dann gehts!


----------



## HB76 (16. April 2006)

ich glaub zwar immer noch du machst hier nen verspäteten aprilscherz aber ich lasse mich gern überzeugen!!

lass mal noch paar detail sehen


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

Hab's eben zum Spaß in einem anderen Thread geschrieben; hier meine ich es ernst: Verarschen kann ich mich selbst !! Ab in's KTWR oder löschen...


----------



## tractor (17. April 2006)

> Wenn du dein Radl mit nem Hilfsmotor ausrüsten möchtest bau dir nen Saxonettemotor ran, oder google mal nach "Gruber-Antrieb". Oder kauf dir ein Mofa



uneingeschränkte Zustimmung.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: man müsste sich mal die Ausgangsleistung (an der Bohrfutter-Spindel, nicht an der Ankerwelle) des Schraubers ansehen. Bis 100Watt wäre es allenfalls eine Gruber Kopie.
Einige Überlegungen sollte man noch zum Gewichts-Leistungsverhältnis des Akkus anstellen, mit nem Schrauber-Akku kommt man nicht weit bzw. nicht die Berge sehr hoch


----------



## BHV-BIKER (17. April 2006)

Hier eine Skizze:  Ihr müsst unten auf Free Klicken!
http://rapidshare.de/files/18229495/Unbenannt2.JPG.html


@ tractor
Joa der Akku ist standardmäßi schwach aber man kann sich ja nen stärkeren kaufen! Also meiner is net sooo schwach 18V und 1,3 Ah.


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. April 2006)

schonmal daran gedacht einfach eine uhr an der antriebsseite anzuschließen ?
einfach die kurbel an den sekundenzeiger, übersetzung ganz hoch macht bestimmt 10km/h und die batterie hält ja ewig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHV-BIKER (17. April 2006)

Nö aber wenn DU sagst es geht dann machs doch!


----------



## lelebebbel (17. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal daran gedacht einfach eine uhr an der antriebsseite anzuschließen ?
> einfach die kurbel an den sekundenzeiger, übersetzung ganz hoch macht bestimmt 10km/h und die batterie hält ja ewig !




  

Am besten so eine mit mechanischer Stopuhr. Da kannste dann auf Knopfdruck noch den Turbo einlegen


----------



## harz-biker (17. April 2006)

> (das kleinste Kettenblatt benutzt man sowieso nie



also ich brauch mein kleines Kettenblatt, was ich nicht brauch ist solch komischer Hilfsantrieb...


----------



## J-CooP (17. April 2006)

BHV-BIKER schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner is net sooo schwach 18V und 1,3 Ah.


 Na toll 23,4 Wh Akkukapazität. Wenn du 100W Antriebsleistung haben willst, kommst du,Verluste inklusive, mit viel Glück auf 10 Minuten Fahrzeit.

Und 100W sind nichts. Das reicht vielleicht für 25km/h. Aber um 10 Minuten 25 km/h zu fahren, brauche ich mir keine Bohrmaschine ans Fahrrad schrauben.


----------



## tutterchen (17. April 2006)

zu wenig drehmoment !!!


----------



## El Papa (17. April 2006)

Also die Idee ist vom Grunde her nicht schlecht. Damit aber das ganze nicht schon nach wenigen Betriebsminuten in Geheule übergeht, empfehle ich hier sehr professionelles Material zu besorgen. Wenn ich die Daten da oben sehe, 18V und 1,3Ah, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Konstrution mit irgendeinem Billigschrauber vom Wühltisch gemacht werden soll. Lass die Finger davon. Du fährst damit einen Bruchteil der Zeit als Du zum Montieren brauchst. Zum ersten sind die Motoren und zum zweiten die Akkus nicht dazu ausgelegt.
Wenn das was werden soll, auf jeden Fall einen Profi-Akkuschrauber wie z.B. von den blauen Bosch verwenden. Die haben Dauerfestigkeit bei Motor, Getriebe und Akku. Das kostet zwar viel mehr, hält aber sicher was aus. Denke auf jeden Fall dran die Motorwelle zusätzlich zu lagern, ich vermute mal wenn das Ritzel direkt am Gehäuseausgang angeflanscht wird, sind die Momente immernoch zu hoch um von den originalen Lagern im Innern aufgenommen zu werden. Die Schrauber sind in der Regel eher für eine axiale Belastung gemacht und nicht für radiale.
Von der Leistung her mache ich mir keine Sorgen, so weit ich weiss geben die guten Geräte bis zu 300W ab. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (18. April 2006)

wenn es so einfach wäre, nur mit einem billigen Akkuschrauber einen Zusatzantrieb zu bauen, dann hätten es die Hersteller von E-Bikes bestimmt genau so gemacht. Und wären nicht im Traum auf die Idee gekommen, z.B. schwere Radnabenmotoren zu verwenden. Ganz bestimmt hätten sie den Wirkungsgrad des Elektromotors nicht durch ein Getriebe verschlechtert. Schau einfach bei www.electric-bikes.com

Ohne dafür ausgelegte Komponenten ist und bleibt es eine 
hicks Schnapsidee


----------



## ilex (18. April 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es so einfach wäre, nur mit einem billigen Akkuschrauber einen Zusatzantrieb zu bauen, dann hätten es die Hersteller von E-Bikes bestimmt genau so gemacht. Und wären nicht im Traum auf die Idee gekommen, z.B. schwere Radnabenmotoren zu verwenden. Ganz bestimmt hätten sie den Wirkungsgrad des Elektromotors nicht durch ein Getriebe verschlechtert. Schau einfach bei www.electric-bikes.com
> 
> Ohne dafür ausgelegte Komponenten ist und bleibt es eine
> hicks Schnapsidee



der Wirkungsgrad handelsüblicher (Fahrrad)Nabenmotoren ist ja auch nicht gerade rühmlich - oder ist mir da eine Innovation entgangen?
Nur nicht entmutigen lassen und weiterbasteln, die Brocken kosten ja fast nichts. Brauchbare Akkulösungen werden sich im Unterforum finden. Erfahrungen posten und Fragen stellen.


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (18. April 2006)

Pass' aber mit dem Gefährt auf, denn je nach Leistung und gefahrener Geschwindigkeit wird eventuell Prüfbescheinigung oder sogar Führerscheinklasse M oder höher benötigt (berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege).


----------



## tractor (18. April 2006)

@ilex:
schon mal an den Unterschied zwischen Dauer- und Höchstleistung gedacht?
Schon mal daran gedacht, wie man von der Akkuschrauberdrehzahl auf biketypische Drehzahl kommt? Kleines 11er  Ritzel an Akkuschrauber und dann per Kette auf 53er Rennradkettenblatt, von dort über 22er Blatt auf 34er Ritzel - das solltest du aber noch mal genau durchrechnen....
Und Füsse weg von den Pedalen.
Lange wird der Akkuschrauber den Spass nicht mitmachen und sich rauchend verabschieden.

Akkus gibts in jeder Autowerkstatt, die Starterbatterien für Lkw-Diesel haben ne ganz ordentliche Kapazität. Wenn dann der Akkuschrauber verglüht wird schieben zu einer völlig neuen Erfahrung


----------



## ilex (18. April 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> @ilex:
> schon mal an den Unterschied zwischen Dauer- und Höchstleistung gedacht?
> Schon mal daran gedacht, wie man von der Akkuschrauberdrehzahl auf biketypische Drehzahl kommt? Kleines 11er  Ritzel an Akkuschrauber und dann per Kette auf 53er Rennradkettenblatt, von dort über 22er Blatt auf 34er Ritzel - das solltest du aber noch mal genau durchrechnen....
> Und Füsse weg von den Pedalen.
> Lange wird der Akkuschrauber den Spass nicht mitmachen und sich rauchend verabschieden.



nö, Akkuschrauber nehm ich bislang nur für Spax, aber ich möchte niemand daran hindern sich Gedanken zu machen (und an der Aufgabe zu wachsen).

Vorstellen könnte ich mir einen hilfsangetriebenen und optimierten Lieger für den Alltagsstraßenverkehr - meine Lungen weigern sich unter Steigungsvolllast Dieselrußschwaden in sich hineinzupumpen. Technisch wäre so ein Ding machbar. Aber nach grober Einschätzung ergibt sich fürs Kohlegebäck aus dem großen Ofen, Dreh- und Frästeile, feine Akkus und ein ebensolches Motörchen, Rohloff etc. und letzlich die für diesen Verwendungszweck unumgängliche Zulassung ein Erstehungspreis jenseits zehntausend Euro. Außerdem, das Potential der Rekuperation wird allgemein überschätzt. Verfügbare Mobile vom Typ Alleweder halte ich für einen gelungenen Beitrag zur Volksbelustigung, für das Go-One soll ein Antrieb kommen, das wär mir dann aber immer noch zu dreirädrig, der Pedalantrieb im Twike ist ungefähr so effektiv wie fünfzig Kurbelgarnituren in einen Omnibus montiert.

Sollte ich mir nochmal ernsthaft Gedanken machen 10 Keuro, Urlaub und Freizeit in ein leichtfahrzeugtechnisches Projekt zu stecken, weiß ich aber schon mit welchen Leuten ich mich gut halten muß um fundiertes Zweiradwissen abzufragen ;-)


----------



## tractor (18. April 2006)

Ilex du bist der ideale Gruber-Drive Kunde.  
Der Gruber-Antrieb ist ein E-Motor (unsichtbar für Unwissende) im Sitzrohr, der via Kegelgetriebe die Tretlagerwelle hilfs-antreibt.

Rekuperation bei pedalgetriebenen Zweirädern (im üblichen Gewichtsbereich): pure Illusion


----------



## ilex (18. April 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Ilex du bist der ideale Gruber-Drive Kunde.
> Der Gruber-Antrieb ist ein E-Motor (unsichtbar für Unwissende) im Sitzrohr, der via Kegelgetriebe die Tretlagerwelle hilfs-antreibt.



das System müßte für den Fahrer oder besser die Fahrerin unbemerkt einsetzen, dann würde ich es heimlich ins Ladybike implantieren.


----------



## tractor (18. April 2006)

das tut es bestimmt, wenn du den kleinen (für Unwissende ebenfalls kaum zu entdeckenden) Power-Knopf automatisierst.
Warum willst du das machen?


----------



## ilex (18. April 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> das tut es bestimmt, wenn du den kleinen (für Unwissende ebenfalls kaum zu entdeckenden) Power-Knopf automatisierst.
> Warum willst du das machen?


damit sie endlich einsieht wie easy es sich bei uns die Berge hochfahren läßt, und damit sie ihre Trainingsdefizite erkennt wenn sie dann das tote Gelump mit leerem Akku nach Hause schleppt


----------



## Schlammbader (20. April 2006)

hier findest du ein paar Bilder

http://verkehrszentrum.deutsches-museum.de/sonderausstellungen2.php?aID=261


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (20. April 2006)

danke für den Link. Der Weltrekord des Hysun scheint übrigens überboten zu sein. Der Pac-Car, entwickelt unter Führung der ETH Zürich hat mit einem Liter Treibstoff über 5000 km zurückgelegt http://www.paccar.ethz.ch/


----------



## tractor (21. April 2006)

und wieviele Watt braucht die Klimaanlage von so einem Mobil-Gewächshaus?


----------



## angry (21. April 2006)

als ich klein war ham wir`s immer so gemacht- ich glaub des ging in etwa so:
nimm einfach das rad von mutti und die autobatterie von pappi-klemm die batterie auf den gepäckträger-schraub den dynamo(is ja eigentlich ein elektromotor) voll press an das hinterrad(!) -schlies das ding an und ab geht die tiffy!geht viel schneller und macht sau spaß!-vorallem machste net dein akkuschrauber kaputt!aber obacht!!!-der platzt nämlich irgendwann!!!!he he !
...ja das war sau gutdamals har har!
bleibst du bei der idee mit dem akkuschrauber nimm einen von makita-billiger als bosch und besser!!!!außerdem 2 akkus für noch mehr fahrspaß!
ahoi!


----------



## angry (21. April 2006)

ach so.....angeschlossen ham wir`s mit überbrückungskabeln-is dann auch gleich der schalter-du mußt dein höllengerät antreten(sonst fängt es nur zu brennen an!) und wenn de dan so vor dich hin rollst klemmste einfach nur hinter dir die klemmen auf die pole und huuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!ha ha!
vergiss nicht zu klingekn!;-)


----------



## ilex (21. April 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> und wieviele Watt braucht die Klimaanlage von so einem Mobil-Gewächshaus?


System Zisterne - innenmontierter Kondenswassersammler mit konsequent ökologischer Trinkwasserrückgewinnung


----------



## alli333i (25. August 2010)

HB76 schrieb:


> meinst das dieses winzige getriebe sowas aushalten tut?




akkuschrauber=wenig speed, montermäßiges drehmoment


----------



## ollibolli (25. August 2010)

In meiner Heimatstadt führt die Hochschule für angewandte Wissenschaft und Kunst ein Akkuschrauberrennen durch

http://www.akkuschrauberrennen.de/Akkuschrauber_2009/index.html

es funktioniert also einen Akkuschrauber als Antrieb für ein Bike zu nehmen 

Grüsse aus Hildesheim


----------



## astral67 (25. August 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> In meiner Heimatstadt führt die Hochschule für angewandte Wissenschaft und Kunst ein Akkuschrauberrennen durch
> 
> http://www.akkuschrauberrennen.de/Akkuschrauber_2009/index.html
> 
> ...



Wär ja auch n Ding, wenn die Technik sich nicht in den letzten 4 Jahren letzten Endes durchgesetzt hätte.


----------



## alli333i (25. August 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Wär ja auch n Ding, wenn die Technik sich nicht in den letzten 4 Jahren letzten Endes durchgesetzt hätte.




stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (25. August 2010)

das Video macht Gelüste sich ein Kettensägenbike aufzubauen um in dem doofen Saal ein paar Runden zu drehen


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2010)

ilex schrieb:


> das Video macht Gelüste sich ein *Kettensägenbike* aufzubauen...



Genau, nie mehr Bäume und Äste auf den Trails


----------

